# Farbverlaufsfilter



## Necro_nomicon (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich verwende beim  Programm Ulead PhotoImpact gerne den "Farbverlaufsfilter" (unter Foto>Linsenfilter>Farbverlaufsfilter). 
Man kann sich eine Farbe auswaehlen und dann die Auswahl/Bild quasi leicht einfaerben mit Verlauf. Diesen kann man radial, linear einstellen, wie man will, oder auch nur auf einzelne Bereiche. 

Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt, was wuerde man im Photoshop hierfuer verwenden? Mit Maske, Auswahl und normalen Verlauf erzielt man nicht den gleichen Effekt.

Wenn man zum Beispiel den oberen Bereich mit dem Farbverlaufsfilter (Ulead) einfaerbt (ist zB. Himmel, Wolken, Einfaerfarbe: blau), dann sehen die Farben einfach intensiver aus und es entsteht mehr Tiefenwirkung. Aber es liegt nicht komplett ein "blauer Schleier" ueber dem Bild wie es beim normalen Farbverlauf waere.

Verwendet jemand beide Programme und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juli 2007)

Mit dem Auswahlrechteck den geschwünschten Bereich auswählen. Diesen dann mit dem Verlauf füllen.

Nun den Ebenenmodus zum Beispiel auf "multiplizieren, überlagern etc." umstellen. Einfach mal probieren was gefällt.



Alex


----------



## tobee (11. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mir leider gerade nicht vorstellen was der Farbverlaufsfilter genau bewirkt.
Könntest du vielleicht ein Beispiel-Bild zeigen?


----------



## Necro_nomicon (11. Juli 2007)

Also einmal ohne farbverlauf, einmal mit...

Besonders beim oberen Netzband sieht man es beim blau sehr deutlich den Unterschied find ich halt.

edit: Ist uebrigens ueber den rechten Teil auch ein Farbverlauf /also Bild mit Schnee), aber der Schnee blieb weiss. Ist eben doch wie damals bei den alten Photoapparaten gabs ja so gelbe, blaue, rote Linsen zum druebergeben, etwas in diese Richtung.


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juli 2007)

Noch viel einfacher:

Über dem Bild eine neue Ebene
Diese mit dem gewünschten Farbton (hier blau violett?) füllen
Auf diese Ebene eine Ebenenmaske anwenden und auf dieser widerum einen schwarz/weiß Verlauf packen

Alex


----------



## Necro_nomicon (12. Juli 2007)

Das habe ich auch probiert, aber alles helle (weisse) wird da mit eingefaerbt und bekommt einen Blaustich. Das ist eben bei dem Farbverlaufsfilter (Linsenfilter) ueberhaupt nicht so.

Die Farbe, die ich verwendet hab ist #0000FF und mit dem Filter wird scheinbar wirklich nur alles blaue noch mehr blau. Wobei das eben nur Sinn macht, wenn es einen Verlauf hat, sonst sieht es zu kuenstlich aus. 

Wie gesagt, ich glaube wirklich, dass es etwas mit der Linse zu tun hat. Kennt das noch jemand von den alten Photoapparaten, wo man faerbige Linsen auf das Objektiv anklippsen konnte. (Weiss nicht, ob heute das noch jemand macht?) Jedenfalls kann man auch nicht nur den Blaukanal aendern, weil das ergibt auch nicht das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------

